# Fire wood call



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This call was made from a piece of fire wood that i seen when i was bringing some wood into the house. I don't know what kind of wood it is but it has a bit of fiddle back in it. I think maybe maple or ash? Anyway I thought i would play with mixing some stains on this piece and it turned out kind of cool. Looks kind of smokey. $15.00 to your door. Its a closed reed distress.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty nice looking firewood, I'd be picking through it before I burnt any more.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking call and I really like the color ! good job.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm liking the gray color.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm liking the gray color.


 That comes with age.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking call

you did well mixing the stain


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice call... Looks like maple. 
Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Rick! I agree... Looks like maple to me.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Well done Ed! Very nice lookng colors!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Everyone, Call has been sold.


----------

